# New Babies



## TexasBirdFan (Apr 28, 2008)

The eggs that were formally in danger hatched six days ago. It rained the morning I was going to take them so I couldnt without harming the babies.

I have pictures from their 2nd, 4th, and 6th days. I am going to get the pictures up soon. They are so cute. The male is already aggressive. Anytime I get close to the nest he starts hitting his beak together. It is funny. The mom has realized that I don't want to hurt the babies so whenever I come in the morning or at night she sits there and makes me move her. I got pictures of it from this morning.

The dad still flies off when I visit but he is getting better. I am suprised at how docile they are.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Please post the pictures. Nothing cuter than a couple of newborn babys.

George


----------



## TexasBirdFan (Apr 28, 2008)

I will tonight. My brother has a soccer game I have to go to. I will be back later with the pictures.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

NO....we want to see them NOW!!............oh, sorry..........ok, we'll just wait till you get back.........


----------



## TexasBirdFan (Apr 28, 2008)

*Pictures*

Ok lets see if they work. You may have too go to the link.

Two days old.
http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii232/Spycat44/Picture036.jpg

4 Days
http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii232/Spycat44/Picture038.jpg

6 days
http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii232/Spycat44/Picture052.jpg

http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii232/Spycat44/Picture056.jpg

http://i265.photobucket.com/albums/ii232/Spycat44/Picture057.jpg


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

Awww, how cute!


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

what a great looking pair of babies plus that nest looks very well built.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Oh, they are so cute. Worth waiting for..............


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

Damn they are cute and boy do they grow fast.


----------



## TexasBirdFan (Apr 28, 2008)

The babies arent scared of me anymore. Everytime I go up there they want me to feed them. I know that they are getting fed though. Is this wierd behavior for chicks? I don't think it is but I want to make sure.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm so glad to see these little guys doing well, I followed this story for awhile and was wondering what happend.Are you going to share the pics with your teacher and class?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TexasBirdFan said:


> The babies arent scared of me anymore. Everytime I go up there they want me to feed them. I know that they are getting fed though. *Is this wierd behavior for chicks?* I don't think it is but I want to make sure.


Nope...when they are young like that everything and everyone is a potential FOOD SOURCE!! 

Shi


----------



## TexasBirdFan (Apr 28, 2008)

Lol I am glad they aren't scared. And I did show my teacher the pictures. None of my friends care so I didn't bother with the class.


----------



## BirdDogg10 (Aug 23, 2005)

My sister's not a big pigeon fan either infact when I was looking for a book called the encyclopedia of pigeon breeds written by Wendell M Levi she laughed. I didn't appreciate that at all...

Heh, if you visit the nest often chances are you might make friends with the chicks.


----------



## TexasBirdFan (Apr 28, 2008)

They made it to eleven days old. Something happened to the nest while I was at school. The only thing I can think of is another bird if it was an animal that did it. Nothing could get up there. My dog got them when they were on the ground. They wouldn't stand a chance. I new there was a good chance this would happen when they start to fly. I just wasn't expecting it for days. I have been crying for a while now. I just wish I could have prevented this.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this.  

In the future please make sure to secure the coop from any further predator attacks, every opening larger then 1/4 inch should be closed off.


----------



## TexasBirdFan (Apr 28, 2008)

It wasn't a coop. They were feral doves who made a nest on my basketball goal. I have been watching them since they were born.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TexasBirdFan said:


> They made it to eleven days old. Something happened to the nest while I was at school. The only thing I can think of is another bird if it was an animal that did it. Nothing could get up there. My dog got them when they were on the ground. They wouldn't stand a chance. I new there was a good chance this would happen when they start to fly. I just wasn't expecting it for days. I have been crying for a while now. I just wish I could have prevented this.


Sorry to hear this. Mother nature can be cruel sometimes. This sort of thing happens every day in the real world.............it's just a little harder when you see it happen. You tried your best and did what you could to see that these little guys had a chance at life. That's all any of us can do.


----------



## TexasBirdFan (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Lovebirds. It means a lot to me. I know there was nothing I could do and I figured it would happen eventually. I just didn't think it would be so hard. I don't get many oppurtunities to have babies in my yard. Its so easy to get attached.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TexasBirdFan said:


> Thanks Lovebirds. It means a lot to me. I know there was nothing I could do and I figured it would happen eventually. I just didn't think it would be so hard. I don't get many oppurtunities to have babies in my yard. Its so easy to get attached.


Oh believe me..........we KNOW how hard it is. It's just that nature doesn't play by our rules. It's each for his own and there's nothing we can do about that. There will be another little helpless being someday that will need your help again. All you can do is give it your best shot. As long as you do that, you've done your best and that's what counts.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, I am so sorry to read this. I have been following their story and had hoped they would stay in the nest until they could fly. There are so many other bird predators, hawks, crows, even blue jays that will remove babies from the nest.

I know it is hard but you tried to help care for them. Nature can be so cruel at times.


----------



## TexasBirdFan (Apr 28, 2008)

It could be the blue jays. There are 3 males in my backyard all the time.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

TexasBirdFan said:


> It wasn't a coop. They were feral doves who made a nest on my basketball goal. I have been watching them since they were born.


Thank you for your response, again....I'm so sorry to hear.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh darn it! I wish there was something I could say to make you feel better. even though it did'nt work out one always learns something from loss. if you ever need advice again you know this forum is always here for you. I'm very sorry.


----------

